# Image einer Siemens MMC - Karte



## Svarta (24 März 2007)

Hallo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum hier.

Wie haben bei uns im Büro einen S7-300 Testaubau am laufen, oder besser gesagt, hatten. Leider war ein Kollege der Meinung er müsse die Siemens MMC in sein PC-Laufwerk schieben und sie formatieren.
Wir heben jetzt leider nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder wir schicken sie nach Siemens, oder wir jagen ein Image einer identischen MMC-Karte darüber.

Leider haben wir keine identische Karte im Haus, es handelt sich um eine 128Kbyte Karte mit der Seriennummer *6ES7 593-8LG11-0AA0. *

Ich habe zwar schon fleißig die Forumssuche bedient und auch schon .S7img Dateien gefunden, auch für die 128Kbyte-Karte, doch leider nicht mit der richtigen Seriennummer.

Es wäre echt super wenn jemand hier aus dem Forum, der über eine solche  MMC verfügt  ein Image anfertigen und es mir schicken könnte.

Wir benutzen folgendes Tool: http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/suwe/

Gruß Svarta.


----------



## sps-concept (24 März 2007)

*Mmc*

Hallo,

schick mal deine Mailadresse per PM

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Svarta (24 März 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erst einmal für die schnelle Reaktion. 
Rückmeldung folgt.

Gruß Svarta.


----------



## Svarta (28 März 2007)

*Image hat funktioniert*

Hallo,

hat sich erledigt. Großer Dank an SPS-Concept.


----------



## demmy86 (9 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe das selbe problem!
meine mmc karte wurde offensichtlich auch über windows formatiert!
es handelt sich auch um eine 128KB speicherkarte!
6ES7953-8LG11-0AA0
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! ich brauche dringend die Image!
MfG demmy03


----------



## HaeM (6 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Image findest du auf:

http://www.blaja.cz/index.php?option=com_weblinks&catid=23&Itemid=81

2.Link MMC-Cards

bei mir hat´s funktioniert

lg
haem


----------



## helle (7 Dezember 2007)

*MMC Image von 2 MB Karte weg*

Hallo,

Ich habe das selbe Problem, aber mit einer 2 MB Karte. 6ES7953-8LL11-0AA0 . Für ein Image für diese Karte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

mfg. Helle


----------



## HaeM (7 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Ein 2MB Image findest Du unter dem gleichen Link, schon mal probiert?

lg
haem


----------



## bael (7 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab da auch so ein Problem . In meinem Fall handelt es sich aber um eine MMC von Helmholz (4MB) hat da zufällig jemand ein Image? 

Daten:

Helmholz:
700-953-8LM11
4MB


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

bael


----------



## mitchih (15 Mai 2008)

*MMC Card*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage,

habe jetzt bereits mehrfach mmc`s mit dem Tool wiederhergestellt. 

Jedoch funktioniert es seit dem letzten beiden Karten nicht mehr.

Sind Original Siemens Karten aus einer 314C-2DP

Ich bekomme keine online Verbindung zur CPU.

STecke ich eine neue Karte (i.O.) dann bekomme ich eine Verbindung.

Hat jemand sowas schon mal gehabt???

Habe ein hp nc6320 und benutze den internen Cardreader.

Karten werden auch einwandfrei erkannt etc...

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## godi (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Probiere das du die MMC in der CPU mal löscht. Vielleicht gehts dann wieder. Hat bei mir auch schon 2 mal funktioniert.
Hier der link zur Durchführung:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=21830698&caller=view

godi


----------



## TSAP (21 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe das selbe problem!
meine *mmc* karte wurde offensichtlich auch über windows formatiert!
es handelt sich auch um eine 64KB speicherkarte!
6ES7953-8LF20-0AA0
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! ich brauche dringend die *Image*! Für unsere Projektgruppe.

MfG TSAP


----------



## helle (21 Februar 2009)

Poste mir mal deine Email Adresse


----------



## TSAP (23 Februar 2009)

Danke, Hele
Es hat alles super funktioniert.


----------



## mario318i (25 Februar 2009)

@helle

Habe eine MMC 64 kb 6ES7953-8LF11-0AA0 hast du dafür ein Image? Wäre echt toll! (Windows?!?!)


----------



## sps-concept (26 Februar 2009)

*Image*

Hallo,

ich habe auf der HP noch ein Image einer 6ES7 953-8LF00-0AA0 liegen. Normalerweise funktioniert das auch. Und falls nicht - schlimmer wirds eh nicht 

André


----------



## SPS_Klaus (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 4MB Image. hat sowas zufällig einer rumliegen oder könnte es mir einer anfertigen??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## vita-2002 (18 Mai 2009)

*4Mb Image*

Ich habe. Gib mir deine E-Mail.​


----------



## volker (18 Mai 2009)

gugst du z.b. auch hier
http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/SPS/Tools/MMC-Tool/dirindex.php


----------



## Question_mark (18 Mai 2009)

*Aaargghh*

Hallo,

mal so ganz nebenbei, das was was Ihr hier sucht, gibt es reihenweise auf Internetseiten mit der Endung *.ru oder *.cz, aber bitte sucht Euch dann eine andere Plattform für diesen Austausch.  :sm17:

Unser Admin bemüht sich ernsthaft und mit viel persönlichem Engagement, dieses Forum sauber und legal zu betreiben, sucht Euch illegale Sachen irgendwo anders im Internet. Aber hier auf keinen Fall :sm17:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## OHGN (19 Mai 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ......
> Unser Admin bemüht sich ernsthaft und mit viel persönlichem Engagement, dieses Forum sauber und legal zu betreiben, sucht Euch *illegale* Sachen irgendwo anders im Internet. Aber hier auf keinen Fall :sm17:
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ist es denn in irgendeinerweise illegal, nach Images für seine zerschossenen Siemens-MMC-Cards zu suchen?


----------



## vita-2002 (20 Mai 2009)

volker schrieb:


> gugst du z.b. auch hier
> http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/SPS/Tools/MMC-Tool/dirindex.php





Question_mark schrieb:


> ... Unser Admin bemüht sich ernsthaft und mit viel persönlichem Engagement, dieses Forum sauber und legal zu betreiben, sucht Euch illegale Sachen irgendwo anders im Internet. Aber hier auf keinen Fall :sm17:
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark



ILLEGAL?

    Dann ist Herr *Volker* (Super-Moderator), der Erster, der hinter Gitter muss. :shock:*ROFL*


----------



## baui (3 August 2011)

Ich habe eine .S7img Datei von einer SPS erzeugt und möchte nun dieses am Laptop öffnen. Welches Programm öffnet/entpackt mir das Image, damit ich in das Projekt schauen kann?


----------



## thomass5 (6 August 2011)

baui schrieb:


> Ich habe eine .S7img Datei von einer SPS erzeugt und möchte nun dieses am Laptop öffnen. Welches Programm öffnet/entpackt mir das Image, damit ich in das Projekt schauen kann?



Wenn du nur von der Mmc ein image gemacht hast wird das nichts werden. Auser du spielst das image wieder auf eine entsprechende mmc steckst die in ein pg oder einen entsprechenden siemensrcardeader und öffnest das in step7 programmkommentare etc. Wirst du aber nicht haben. Wie und wovon hast du nun ein Image gemacht?
Thomas


----------



## baui (6 August 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe auf der Baustelle ein Image von einer S7-300 gemacht, weil die SPS noch ohne Strom ist und ich nachschauen soll ob ein Programm schon eingespielt ist. Also kann ich das Image nicht vorher anschauen, so wie ich dich [/FONT]thomass5 [FONT=&quot]jetzt verstehe. Bringt mir ja gar nichts jetzt.[/FONT]


----------



## SoftMachine (6 August 2011)

Hallo,



thomass5 schrieb:


> ....Kommentare etc. Wirst du aber nicht haben... <>
> Thomas


 
<rot von mir>

Auf der MMC könnte aber auch das komplette Projekt samt weiteren Projektdaten und anderen Dateien gespeichert sein, oder  ?

Gruss


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 August 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nee, die kommentare werden bei einer 300/400er nicht auf die sps übertragen!


----------



## SoftMachine (6 August 2011)

Hi,

hab´irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass die ganze *.zip-Prjektdatei auf MMC gespeichert werden kann ... 

Gruss


----------



## thomass5 (6 August 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab´irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass die ganze *.zip-Prjektdatei auf MMC gespeichert werden kann ...
> 
> Gruss



Wenn die mmc groß genug ist, kannst du noch alles mögliche draufübertragen. Wenn er glück hat, hat das der programmierer auch gemacht. Ich habs aber noch nie erlebt. Selbst dann braucgt er ne mmc nebst siemens hard und software oder ein gutes auge im editor um an die daten zu gelangen. 
@baui
Also du hast einfach ein image der mmc gemacht?
Zur Not, 24 V nur an die CPU und wie normal mit Step7 nachschauen was in der CPU und eventuell zusätzlich auf der MMC ist. aber Vorsicht das du nichts in Bewegung setzt oder sonstwen oder was gefährdest / zerstörst.
Thomas


----------



## SoftMachine (6 August 2011)

Hallo,

@Thomas

aber damit sind doch wohl alle kommentare und die Symbolik usw. auf der MMC abgespeichert und bei einem Image auch dort ebenfalls enthalten ?

Gruss


----------



## thomass5 (7 August 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Thomas
> 
> ...



JA aber nur wenn es der Programmierer explizit mit draufkopiert hat.z.b das Image einer 2 oder 4 Mb Karte sind gut 60 mb groß. Und ob kommentare da im Klartext zu finden sind... Wenn er Siemens Hw und Sw und ne passende Mmc hat kommt er mit dem image weiter. Ansonsten kann er nur mit der sw an die CPU gehen und schauen was ihm der programmierer hinterlassen hat.


----------



## zoechi (29 August 2011)

guten tag,

bräuchte auch bitte ein image für eine 64kb simatic-mmc 6es7953-8lf20-0aa0
wäre toll, wenn mir jemand so was zukammen lassen können würde.

grüße, zoechi


----------



## vladmen (7 August 2015)

[h=2]Hallo,[/h]ich habe das selbe problem!
meine *mmc* karte wurde offensichtlich auch über windows formatiert!
es handelt sich auch um eine 64KB speicherkarte!
6ES7953-8LF20-0AA0
Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! ich brauche dringend die *Image*! Für unsere Projektgruppe.

MfG vladmen​


----------



## JarušMaruš (8 August 2015)

HaeM schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Image findest du auf:
> 
> ...




Here is correct link:
http://www.blaja.cz/plc-automaty/mmc-karta-siemens-do-plc-simatic-s7-300.html


----------



## JarušMaruš (8 August 2015)

Here is correct link:
http://www.blaja.cz/plc-automaty/mmc-karta-siemens-do-plc-simatic-s7-300.html


----------



## JarušMaruš (8 August 2015)

Here is correct link about image card:
http://www.blaja.cz/plc-automaty/mmc-karta-siemens-do-plc-simatic-s7-300.html


----------



## JarušMaruš (8 August 2015)

You must have special SW for create and read/write image, read more here:

http://www.blaja.cz/plc-automaty/mmc-karta-siemens-do-plc-simatic-s7-300.html

jb


----------



## vladmen (27 August 2015)

Hallo Jarus Marus,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

auf diese Seite muss ich registrieren per Email, 
ich habe am gleiche Tag Email geschrieben,  bis jetzt habe ich kein Antwort bekommen.


----------



## sps-concept (27 August 2015)

Hallo,

könntest ja evtl das von ner LF00 mal ausprobieren.

http://raeppel.de/phpBB3/downloads.php?view=detail&df_id=13

André


----------



## vladmen (31 August 2015)

Danke sps-concept,
Alles gut funktioniert. 

vladmen


----------



## abe01 (10 Februar 2016)

hier gibts auch einige gute Infos zum Thema.http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/showthread.php?t=21591http://plcforum.uz.ua/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5841


----------



## e.khurts (17 August 2016)

Hallo könnten Sie mit bitte ein Image von 6ES7953-8LG30-0AA0 128 kb finden ? Bitte Bitte
Ich habe auch mit windows formatiert  
meine email : e.khurts@outlook.de




6ES7953-8LG11-0AA0

6ES7953-8LG11-0AA0

6ES7953-8LG11-0AA0


----------



## e.khurts (17 August 2016)

Könnten Sie mir sagen wo ich die Image von 128 KB 6ES7953-8LG30-0AA0 MMC finden kann? ich habe die MMC mit wondows formatiert :'( .


----------



## Tommi82 (27 Januar 2017)

Hallo ,
ich habe das gleiche Problem,aber ich habe eine MMC von Helmholz 1MB.....700-953-8LK30
gibt es ein Tool dafür ?
Danke im Vorraus


----------

